# Chopped top index finger off, AMA



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

I chopped off the distal phalanx part of my index finger, ask me anything


----------



## RISE (Feb 7, 2016)

How'd that shit happen??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2016)

post a pic


----------



## bvs (Feb 7, 2016)

If you poke her brown town does it still count as two knuckles deep?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 7, 2016)

RISE said:


> How'd that shit happen??



Grip issue during DLs. That's the price to pay for a 1600 total.


----------



## Fruity (Feb 7, 2016)

When you close your eyes try to sense each of your finger tips. Do you still sense the index finger tip?


----------



## mickems (Feb 7, 2016)

That's not funny. That will affect quite a bit of your lifestyle won't it?


----------



## Massacre (Feb 7, 2016)

But did you die?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 7, 2016)

How will you text?

First World problems...


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> How will you text?
> 
> First World problems...



Like a normal person , with your thumbs lmbo


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



He texted me a pic. I seriously almost thru up lol


----------



## Massacre (Feb 7, 2016)

If they can sew back on a penis they can sew back your finger. Then you can do finger porn. bvs bobbit for president.


----------



## nightster (Feb 7, 2016)

Wow! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 7, 2016)

That ****ing sucks hulk..what did u do? ..and it could always be worse...thumb would been worse


----------



## mickems (Feb 7, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> How will you text?
> 
> First World problems...



I'm old and not tech savvy. I thought I was the only one that uses index finger for texting.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2016)

Finger Food

Anna Ayala*(born c. 1965) is an American woman who is infamous for bringing a fraudulent*tort*lawsuit against aWendy's*restaurant in*San Jose, California, which Wendy's claims inflicted more than US$2.5 million in lost revenue for the corporation. This has led to a*felony*charge of attempted*grand larceny*against her. Ayala pleaded guilty to the charge in September 2005, and was sentenced to nine years in prison on January 18, 2006, ultimately serving four of the nine years. In 2013, she was sentenced to prison for an unrelated incident regarding filing a false police report and felony firearm possession.[1]


----------



## Spongy (Feb 7, 2016)

Did you do it because of the juice?  I'm contacting my senator.  This steroid epidemic needs to stop!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

*NSFW*:









Meat chopper malfunctioned, went fast to turn the son of a bitch off, finger got too close. Piece fell into my palm. I was immediately given paper towels, got my bud to throw it in a cup with ice while I lit a cigarette. 

Smoked the cig very quickly, friend drove to ER.

Adrenaline wore off ~10min before getting there; the adrenaline dump left, pain came in, and I was shaking badly calmly explaining what happened. Got rushed into a room.

Didnt cry or yell, yet. They quickly shot me morphine, low dose because they had to run and get more in stock. 

THEN they had to squeeze the finger, hold the squeeze and pour alcohol over the exposed meat and bone. I had part of my bed sheet rolled up and bit down on the wad, so I would have a muffled yell due to the alcohol (was poured twice over, possible 3-5 ounces total. 

Another ER nurse ran in almost immediately after the alcohol/squeeze cleaning was done, and shot me up with dilaudid very quickly. 

My heart rate slowed down a little too it; it still wasn't enough to stop the pain, but the adrenaline from the alcohol torture helped. 

They then gave me another shot of Dilaudid. Told me it can't be sewn on. 

Then got lidocaine injected INTO the wound and at the base of the finger. ****. 

They commended me on not crying, remaining calm, and not passing out (lol). The only yelling I did was the muffled sheet alcohol torture. 

They made me feel better telling me that. 

So, got discharged with cauterization, lidocaine block, antibiotics, opioid, and NSAID.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Fruity said:


> When you close your eyes try to sense each of your finger tips. Do you still sense the index finger tip?



This arose late afternoon yesterday. Friday morning it was chopped off. 

It felt like there was a knife stuck under my index fingernail. 

Phantom pain is an odd, uncomfortable thing.  I'm starting to get the sensation again typing this.

It comes and goes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2016)

yooo that fukkin nasty..god damn hulk wtf are u gonna do


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

mickems said:


> That's not funny. That will affect quite a bit of your lifestyle won't it?



Not really, but now I'll have to be further up the finger for triggering a weapon.

I'll adapt and be able to keep my accuracy. Holding a guitar pick will be a little different. 

Also, for CoC grippers, my other fingers will have to take the loss of the top index work.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

bvs said:


> If you poke her brown town does it still count as two knuckles deep?



LOL of course, am i right? XD


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> yooo that fukkin nasty..god damn hulk wtf are u gonna do



Adapt brother, it aint too bad of an event to me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2016)

damn hulk i thought u just cut the tip off..thats the whole front of the finger nail and all..Tony iommi cut his finger tips off just like that and he still plays.He made him self rubber tipps for his fingers.I hope your still gonna be able to lift after it heals up


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 7, 2016)

In all seriousness, hope you heal fast & proper, Mate.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 7, 2016)

That's insane... 

Crying would of been allowed


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 7, 2016)

I almost had this happen to me left ring finger when a part 1" bit grabbed on a drill press and ripped the part loose. Shit happens so fast. 
"Luckily" (I think) mine stopped halfway through the bone and they were able to reattach. But man that was brutal. 
My sympathy goes out to you brother, glad it wasn't worse. When you heal up you'll be back to crushing the weights like always. 


If you ever have a daughter dating, show it to her boyfriend. And tell him that's what happened when you missed curfew taking a girl home after a date.  :32 (18):


----------



## Yaya (Feb 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> He texted me a pic. I seriously almost thru up lol




U and hulk text each other?

I just actually seriously legitimately thru up


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2016)

Throw that opiate in the garbage or try and trade it for somethig you need in a cycle.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

LOL Yaya

Thanks guys! 

I've been in a lot of adrenaline-heavy and severe pain experiences in my life, so I do very well under extreme duress. In fact, I yearn for the shit, normal life is too mundane

Stupid MEPS or else I could be overseas getting shot at 


Tool, I could also make up shit it was for a gang, like Yakuza does with their pinky LOL


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2016)

This you hulk?


----------



## Yaya (Feb 7, 2016)

Just take care of that somewhat finger u have left... this shit is old school.. Braveheart shit

Imagine all the queers and blacks complaining about pip?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2016)

Best wishes dude , hope you heeel up and it doesn't effect you too much


----------



## Dex (Feb 7, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks. You should have gotten a lidocaine/bupivicaine block at the base within 10mins of getting a room. I have all that at my house for emergencies.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Dex said:


> That sucks. You should have gotten a lidocaine/bupivicaine block at the base within 10mins of getting a room. I have all that at my house for emergencies.



YES

That alcohol+squeeze hold was absolute torture. 

I had no stick so I wadded up the bed sheet and bit down, then nodded to 'em to give me hell. 

Great relief for the lidocaine that came before discharge. By Saturday morning it was gone, and well, the games began again LOL


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Throw that opiate in the garbage or try and trade it for somethig you need in a cycle.



I actually took a few then flushed the rest down the toilet, due to my past

That was the stupidest thing I've ever done

When I do a follow up Tuesday, I'm asking for a low amount of pain relief, it actually does help me (but I dont need 20 or 30 of Oxys)


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 7, 2016)

had my thumb split into av from a dog bite, broke the end of the bone into pieces, i feel for ya


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Just take care of that somewhat finger u have left... this shit is old school.. Braveheart shit
> 
> Imagine all the queers and blacks complaining about pip?



hell yea, especially since I'm the only guy using only 20g's here too lol

ya pussies! 

OH YEA they used a ****ING 16 GAUGE IN MY ARM FOR IV

"lets torture the guy for a bit, see if he will ever break and actually cry or kick"

i swear they must have thought that to test me

joke's on them; I never cracked.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This you hulk?




LOL 


Serious guys, these jokes are what I needed

When I first got put in the room, and they went to get gloves, I stopped clenching my jaw for a second to say 

"Look guys, just make sure I keep my testicles"

Hahaha


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> I actually took a few then flushed the rest down the toilet, due to my past
> 
> That was the stupidest thing I've ever done
> 
> When I do a follow up Tuesday, I'm asking for a low amount of pain relief, it actually does help me (but I dont need 20 or 30 of Oxys)



Take some advil hulk. That opiate garbage is for  pussies!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Take some advil hulk. **** that opiate garbage is for fukin pussies!



Haha truth

Just took me ~500mg Advil


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> I actually took a few then flushed the rest down the toilet, due to my past
> 
> That was the stupidest thing I've ever done
> 
> When I do a follow up Tuesday, I'm asking for a low amount of pain relief, it actually does help me (but I dont need 20 or 30 of Oxys)



hulk this is what they were made for..Its totally different taking pain pills when your in actual pain then sniffing them and chilling..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2016)

I would have been crying for sure


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> hulk this is what they were made for..Its totally different taking pain pills when your in actual pain then sniffing them and chilling..



Naw dude that shit is for aids patients that are gunna die soon anyway.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Lol 

no need for a philosophical/psychological debate here 

wish I had deca to use, like they use for burn victims

I did double up my tren base to help expedite healing


----------



## Massacre (Feb 7, 2016)

Damn dude. That shit is serious. I thought you were just exaggerating. ****! Why can't it be sewed back on?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Lol
> 
> no need for a philosophical/psychological debate here
> 
> ...



you cut your finger off bro..I would get off the tren ..I know u dont come off so drop to a trt dose till u heal up..I dont think taking a perc for pain would kill u.If u like pain and dont wanna take the pain killer thats up to u..I also had issues with opioids but u cut your fukkin finger off man..


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you cut your finger off bro..I would get off the tren ..I know u dont come off so drop to a trt dose till u heal up..I dont think taking a perc for pain would kill u.If u like pain and dont wanna take the pain killer thats up to u..I also had issues with opioids but u cut your fukkin finger off man..



Ironically the dude with the grim reaper avI sayin "I don`t think taking a perc for pain would kill you" :32 (18):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2016)

Damn hulk I didn't think it was that bad. Heal up buddy. 

And for the opiates, you were smart to flush them down the toilet if u have a history of opiate abuse. A couple days and the pain will be gone.


----------



## Fruity (Feb 7, 2016)

Bundy seems like a really soft hearted guy. I can imagine getting into a romantic relationship with him. He'd be the girl but I'd treat him like a woman. He wouldn't even have to put a wig on. 


Genuine complement


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2016)

Fruity said:


> Bundy seems like a really soft hearted guy. I can imagine getting into a romantic relationship with him. He'd be the girl but I'd treat him like a woman. He wouldn't even have to put a wig on.
> 
> 
> Genuine complement



I appreciate it


----------



## bsw5 (Feb 7, 2016)

Dang bro that looks painful!! Def sddtay away from those opiates man.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2016)

Fruity said:


> Bundy seems like a really soft hearted guy. I can imagine getting into a romantic relationship with him. He'd be the girl but I'd treat him like a woman. He wouldn't even have to put a wig on.
> 
> 
> Genuine complement



This has to be the first time bundy has ever been called soft hearted. Lol we have good bundy back.


----------



## Fruity (Feb 7, 2016)

Honestly I can just imagine us snuggling up in bed in the evening. The setting sun, the yellowish peaceful tint of the bedroom, the striped shadows of the blinds running up the room onto our faces. Both of us wanting this moment to never end, but knowing it soon will. As the setting sun disappears from the horizon it becomes clear what time is approaching, soon it will be dark.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Massacre said:


> Damn dude. That shit is serious. I thought you were just exaggerating. ****! Why can't it be sewed back on?



Bone was severed as well, due to being far enough down of a cut..big risk for complications/gangrene/sepsis, etc


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you cut your finger off bro..I would get off the tren ..I know u dont come off so drop to a trt dose till u heal up..I dont think taking a perc for pain would kill u.If u like pain and dont wanna take the pain killer thats up to u..I also had issues with opioids but u cut your fukkin finger off man..



Haha, believe it or not, I don't go higher than 400-500mg/wk of tren base or TNE. Every week the past 3 weeks I've had 400-500mg of Tren No Ester and TNE each.

I actually keep some opioids in my Med Kit along with Epi pens and such, so I took 2 of the reserve opiods

Then I put drops of Epi topically (on the wound) to further constriction of the venous and arterial network

I've got my naproxen and Ibuprofen for the remaining time (cant deplete my med kit), so far so good!

funny note: I kept quite of bit of pretty pure cocaine (to use as a topical analgesic) in my kit

I believe an old friend or relative stole it, i was pretty pissed


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Fruity said:


> Honestly I can just imagine us snuggling up in bed in the evening. The setting sun, the yellowish peaceful tint of the bedroom, the striped shadows of the blinds running up the room onto our faces. Both of us wanting this moment to never end, but knowing it soon will. As the setting sun disappears from the horizon it becomes clear what time is approaching, soon it will be dark.



LOL

nah he's all about slapping some blyadischas/bliads


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2016)

That shits gonna hurt for a week or so but you can still go train. I know I would. Hulk is a tough dude so I know he'll be on the gym again soon if not tomorrow.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2016)

Already hit legs today!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2016)

Atta boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IHI (Feb 8, 2016)

I tried back in 08 working on flood homes, brand new badass Milwaukee sawzall, new blade, front entry door put in with seemingly railroad spikes and screws every 1". Had death grip on front of saw underhanded, sawing away, blade gripped and held, saw ripped out of my left hand, such a death grip it instantly squeezed around sawblade, saw reciprocated forward and sucked my finger in between sawblade and blade guard...you know, that 1/8" space..trapped my finger. And the saw doesn't stop instantly, so let off trigger and had to allow it to saw on me until it stopped, then grit the teeth and rip the Damn thing out lol.

Lil papertowel, alot of electrical tape to keep from making a bloody mess to finish getting opening prepped. Told my guys what I wanted done and drove to e.r. gave them 60 minutes in e.r., said screw this since nobody came to my room. Started digging thru drawers, broke a tounge depress or in half as a splint, found gauze and tape, folded my finger back onto itself on the splint, was literally pulling door open and doc pushed it, he tried yelling at me, and told him look, I've got a job site to run, I've looked down the hall at you and the nurses cackling like hens in a hen house while I've been in here waiting, I've got work to do. Ended up getting stitches inside and out. Even to this day it's completely knumb.  Didn't get nubbed out like you, but  now you can make up stories of a toothed vaginal bit your shit off 











All fixed up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2016)

did you get hurt on the job hulk?


----------



## Mythos (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh ****...raw meat


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 8, 2016)

Could have been your dick.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 8, 2016)

damn man that looks like it felt amazing.
its just a finger though so I cant imagine it would affect you to much.
plus you don't seem to affected by it, best of luck in healing and training.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 8, 2016)

IHI said:


> I tried back in 08 working on flood homes, brand new badass Milwaukee sawzall, new blade, front entry door put in with seemingly railroad spikes and screws every 1". Had death grip on front of saw underhanded, sawing away, blade gripped and held, saw ripped out of my left hand, such a death grip it instantly squeezed around sawblade, saw reciprocated forward and sucked my finger in between sawblade and blade guard...you know, that 1/8" space..trapped my finger. And the saw doesn't stop instantly, so let off trigger and had to allow it to saw on me until it stopped, then grit the teeth and rip the Damn thing out lol.
> 
> Lil papertowel, alot of electrical tape to keep from making a bloody mess to finish getting opening prepped. Told my guys what I wanted done and drove to e.r. gave them 60 minutes in e.r., said screw this since nobody came to my room. Started digging thru drawers, broke a tounge depress or in half as a splint, found gauze and tape, folded my finger back onto itself on the splint, was literally pulling door open and doc pushed it, he tried yelling at me, and told him look, I've got a job site to run, I've looked down the hall at you and the nurses cackling like hens in a hen house while I've been in here waiting, I've got work to do. Ended up getting stitches inside and out. Even to this day it's completely knumb.  Didn't get nubbed out like you, but  now you can make up stories of a toothed vaginal bit your shit off
> 
> ...



LOL @vagina joke

thanks for that 

glad you healed mate


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 8, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> did you get hurt on the job hulk?



It actually was

I cook part time for more money (do meal planning on my own accord)

This guy, the boss, is a great man, though. 

He's a caring and fair guy, so I lied in order to keep workmans comp away

He didnt deserve to have workmans comp on him, good man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> It actually was
> 
> I cook part time for more money (do meal planning on my own accord)
> 
> ...



bro if i was u i would do what ever it takes to make some money out of this..You got hurt at work people make money from shit like that..I know u southern guys are by the book but u got hurt u deserve compensation


----------



## thqmas (Feb 8, 2016)

So... The meat you made that other day... Any left?

"I was immediately given paper towels" lol. I remember as a kid I was working at a Tel-Aviv restaurant (kitchen), a guy chopped his finger as you did, and as a reflex I gave him my towel. Only problem was the towel was soaked with lemon juice. The guys face is carved in my mind till this day lol.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 8, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> bro if i was u i would do what ever it takes to make some money out of this..You got hurt at work people make money from shit like that..I know u southern guys are by the book but u got hurt u deserve compensation


Agreed. 
Unless you were being paid under the table, there's no reason to avoid WC. This is what it's meant for!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 8, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> bro if i was u i would do what ever it takes to make some money out of this..You got hurt at work people make money from shit like that..I know u southern guys are by the book but u got hurt u deserve compensation



Lol, it was only ~$200 bucks on me

Versus ~800-1k he'd have to pay with workmans comp

That's just silly; i'll get my ~$200 back and more with how good of a guy the man is

Not always about money, boys (and ~$200 is nothing to throw a good man under)

It was my fault anyway, I'll have guilt every day if I did WC

He DID try to get me to use WC, dont get the wrong idea. I just repeatedly decline; told him I got his back


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 8, 2016)

thqmas said:


> So... The meat you made that other day... Any left?
> 
> "I was immediately given paper towels" lol. I remember as a kid I was working at a Tel-Aviv restaurant (kitchen), a guy chopped his finger as you did, and as a reflex I gave him my towel. Only problem was the towel was soaked with lemon juice. The guys face is carved in my mind till this day lol.



LOL 

I would laugh about it now, but want you dead at the time LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Lol, it was only ~$200 bucks on me
> 
> Versus ~800-1k he'd have to pay with workmans comp
> 
> ...


southern people..If i lose a finger I wanna get paid


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 8, 2016)

fuk man.  i have some good, well terrible medical issues, but your right there with me.  


GL on getting it as good as you can back.


----------



## IHI (Feb 9, 2016)

Hulk, I'm like you, the few times I've punched a clock and did something stupid, I just had an accident at home. Then when I had my business, only had 1 time a guy could've used it, he fell off a garage roof we were building and jostled himself good. I had heard what a major PITA WC claims can be with patient being refused treatment until everybody agrees what needs to be done, not patient or doctor. So I covered his ER trip, all his medical bills for the MRI's/xrays to check for broken/ruptured stuff and paid him to take 2 months off to get healed up. Cost me more out of pocket that way, but he was able to be taken care of immediately vs wait for lawyers and insurance people to fight over treatment if any. 

I remember working in a prep kitchen at a new restaurant that just opened down the road from my house when I was 14. Hear a scream, gal did same thing, but only with her right thumb, cut about same amount off slicing meat. One of the managers told her they wont be able to sew it on, it's just gone, so he loaded her into his car and took her to ER. Meanwhile another kitchen manager picked up that thumb nub and set it under a piece of paper on the general managers desk...and waited. The yelp and ya ya ya followed by rant of cursing as he ran out of his office was fricken priceless muhahahahahaha.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 9, 2016)

Dex said:


> That sucks. You should have gotten a lidocaine/bupivicaine block at the base within 10mins of getting a room. I have all that at my house for emergencies.



I was thinking the same thing. I don't touch amputations of a digit without a digital block unless its to control bleeding. Who ever doused you with alcohol is a fukking ass hat too! betadine/saline irrigation after block is what they should have done, not dab you with something like alcohol that will irritate and likely not penetrate deeply either. Fukking armatures!

Sorry to hear about the finger bro, hope it heals quickly!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 9, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I don't touch amputations of a digit without a digital block unless its to control bleeding. Who ever doused you with alcohol is a fukking ass hat too! betadine/saline irrigation after block is what they should have done, not dab you with something like alcohol that will irritate and likely not penetrate deeply either. Fukking armatures!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the finger bro, hope it heals quickly!



Wish it was just a dab, they poured like 5oz alcohol all over it LOL

All in all, I'm *thankful* they did

My only fear I really have is being tortured

This allowed me to learn that I can withstand low to mid-grade torture, given such OPs would ever happen


----------



## Itburnstopee (Feb 24, 2016)

How much did you bleed? Like was it the equivalent to trying to plug a drainage pipe with a towel or did it just kinda drip?


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 21, 2016)

Here ya go, it's regenerating itburns:


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Here ya go, it's regenerating itburns:



They need to test your blood for mutant DNA. That's cool AF.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 21, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> They need to test your blood for mutant DNA. That's cool AF.



If you look close, you can see the line at the wrinkle (a bit below the nail) where the new skin is.

New skin, new nail.

Did my research, the only other time this happened was with 1 man, who use stem cells to do it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 21, 2016)

Pro genetics..


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 21, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> How much did you bleed? Like was it the equivalent to trying to plug a drainage pipe with a towel or did it just kinda drip?



Hit an arterial vein, it was like a vegas fountain

funny stuff, though


----------



## ccpro (Jan 31, 2019)

That sucks!  Sorry buddy.  Get well soon, I think you'll be alright with everything but picking your nose.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 31, 2019)

That's one way to donate blood


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 31, 2019)

Well...it's been almost 3 years...hope all is good!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2019)

God dammit jin


----------



## Seeker (Feb 1, 2019)

good times


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 1, 2019)

Lmmfao I didn't even notice the original date


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> God dammit jin



What did I do?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> What did I do?



I had this weird feeling. I couldn't shake it. As though someone had manually bumped the thread lol


----------



## Mythos (Feb 1, 2019)

Woww this was ugly.. Poor bastard


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I had this weird feeling. I couldn't shake it. As though someone had manually bumped the thread lol



I think Jin was framed


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 1, 2019)

Does FD still date you?  He's more of a full 4 finger kinda guy...


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 1, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I would have been crying for sure



i would of blacked out and hit the floor.  

Hulk......GL buddy....All the best moving forward with this slight adjustment


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> i would of blacked out and hit the floor.
> 
> Hulk......GL buddy....All the best moving forward with this slight adjustment


i havent even looked at that nasty pic since the first time years ago..I would have been out too


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 1, 2019)

LOL

Yes, it grew back contrary to medical knowledge. But, there's permanent sides:

A perpetual numbness/pins and needles feeling (like your foot is asleep and starts to regain feeling), the re-grown area easily becomes/stays cold and is very painful (maybe due to lack of capilaries), it grew back .25" shorter, and the nail curves due to re-growing in a bandage.

The pain and coldness is what sucks out of the list.

And FD's love is just as strong as ever


----------



## ShiftieGears (Feb 2, 2019)

me too!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 2, 2019)

what the ****.


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2019)

Your boyfriend needs a muzzle.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 2, 2019)

How the **** did this thread turn into "post finger fun ITT"


----------



## automatondan (Apr 17, 2019)

This thread just made my day.


----------

